# Canyon fully MTB Nerve AM 6.0 / mamba green



## kamikaze68 (19. Juni 2016)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...b-nerve-am-6-0-mamba-green/483532770-217-1686

Zum Verkauf steht mein Canyon MTB Nerve AM 6.0 in der Farbe mamba green in der Größe M (470mm Sitzrohrlänge). Ich selbst bin 1.81m. Kleinere Fahrer werden sich noch wohler als ich fühlen. Ich wollte es damals aber etwas wendiger haben.
Das Bike ist aus dem Modeljahr 2011 und befindet sich in einem guten Zustand mit normalen Gebrauchsspuren. Keine extremen Einsätze - ich bin eher der Waldweg-Fahrer. Nachgerüstet wurde eine Rock Shox - Reverb Sattelstütze und eine Kettenführung. Derzeit sind Shimano Pedale mit Klick verbaut. Zusätzlich lege ich noch ein Paar Flats STD II in weiß sowie die beim Kauf des Bikes verbaute Sattelstütze von Easton.
Federung vorne: F32 TALAS mit 150mm Federweg und FIT Technologie
Federung hinten: Fox RP 2 Dämpfer mit der extragroßen XXV Luftkammer und 140 mm Federweg.

Austattung im Detail:
Rahmen:Canyon New Nerve All Mountain
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP2 Boost Valve XXV
Gabel: Fox 32 TALAS FIT RL
Steuersatz: Acros AiX-03
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Umwerfer: SRAM X9
Schaltgriffe: SRAM X9
Bremsgriffe: Avid Elixir 3
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 3
Naben: DT Swiss M 1950
Zahnkranz: SRAM PG-1070 12-36 10-speed
Felgen: DT Swiss M 1950 / 26 Zoll
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4", Nobby Nic 2,4" Evolution Line
Kurbeln: SRAM X9 10-speed
Kettenblätter: 44/33/22
Innenlager: Truvativ GXP BB
Vorbau: Easton EA50 (31,8)
Lenker: Easton EA50 Riser 685/20 mm
Griffe: Cube
Sattel: FIZIK
Sattelstütze:Rock Shox - Reverb, zusätzlich Easton EA70
Gewicht ca. 13kg


----------

